

Why Facebook thinks Blu-ray discs areperfect for the data center - ibrad
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/why-facebook-thinks-blu-ray-discs-are-perfect-for-the-data-center/

======
stephenr
Why do none of these people ask facebook why tape is not a better solution.

Oh right, because Facebook and google are the tech industry's apparent "cool"
companies so nothing they ever do should be questioned.

